# Auf 3D Box zeichnen



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Hallo, hab folgendes Problem bei dem ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.

Ich lese mir Daten aus einem Textfile. Diese Daten stellen Temperaturwerte dar. Mit diesen Werten zeichne ich einen "Temperaturteppich" (fällt kein besseres Wort ein; jeder x und y wert eines Rechteckes hat eine andere Temperatur, dies wird gezeichnet. Jede Sekunde habe ich neue Temp-Werte, muß es allso ständig neu zeichnen) Nun mein eigentliches Problem: Ich möchte nun diesen Teppich auf die Oberfläche einer 3D Box legen. Also wie eine Textur.  Wie mach ich das am besten? Hab es noch nicht geschafft aus einem gezeichneten Teppich eine Textur zu machen und zu übergeben!

Für alle Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar!!!

mfg andreas


----------



## merlin2 (24. Jul 2007)

Worauf zeichnest du den Teppich?


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Den Teppich zeichne ich im Moment mit Graphics2D i ein BufferedImage. Wobei ich mir nichjt sicher bin ob das auch so geht. Meinst du das?

Danke für deine Hilfe!

mfg andreas


----------



## merlin2 (24. Jul 2007)

TextureLoader(BufferedImage bImage)

Edit: Du meinst doch Java3D, oder?


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Ja ich meine Java 3D. Werds morgen gleich ausprobieren.

Danke im Voraus!

Andreas


----------

